# So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus



## baddie (10. Apr. 2011)

Hi, 

habe gerade mit ersxchrecken festgestellt das ich noch gar net meinen Teich hier vorgestellt habe. 
Hmmm also nu nach einem Jahr habe ich mal dann doch Fortschritte zu vermelden 

Ist zwar bei weitem noch nicht alles fertig oder so wie es mal werden soll aber .......naja als Hausbesitzer und Familienvater hat der Teichbau bei mir nicht Prioritätssufe 1  

Bin wie erwartet ohne Verluste über den Winter gekommen und habe mich nu auch endlich mit dem Teichfilter beschäftigt. Der tut nun seit knapp ner Woche seinen Dienst und man kann quasi von Tag zu Tag sehen wie das grüne Wasser klarer wird 

Weitere Projekte für 2011 sind dann noch der Bau eines grossen Bachlaufes, Filtereinlaufrohr "verschwinden" lassen, ein paar Goldfische und die restlichen (ca 20 nichtmal einjährigen) __ Sonnenbarsche entfernen ansonsten muss nur noch alles wachsen und wachsen und wachsen. 

Mehr Bilder gibbets bei mir in meinen Alben. 

Ich hoffe daran zu denken auch mal ein Album zur Blütezeit des Teiches zu füllen 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## baddie (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

sooo.....
zwar 0 Resonanz aber ich mach hier trotzdem weiter. 

Filter läuft und nu nach 1,5 Wochen taucht auch langsam der 140cm tiefe Teichgrund im Sichtfeld auf. 
Pflanzen wachsen und in der Tiefzone scheinen __ Wasserpest und Armleuchteralgen meinem Holzfällertrupp paroli geboten zu haben. 

Habe heute nen 450 ltr. "Mörtelkübel" geschenkt bekommen und der wird wohl an den bestehenden Pflanzenfilter angegliedert und als 2. Pflanzenfilter mit Lampenputzerbesatz herhalten. Durchflussmenge meines Pflanzenfilters (jetzt gemessen ) sind knappe 500ltr/H . Denke das dürfte für nen Pflanzenfilter langsam genug sein.

Hauptfiltereinlauf liegt nun auch in Form eines halbierten Kiefernstammes auf dem Hof. Muss ich nur noch "aushöhlen" und dann kann er das graue Rohr ersetzen. 
Das restliche Filterrohr (welches nicht hinterm Bachlaufwall verschwindet) werde ich mal versuchsweise mit Rasenteppich abhängen und versuchen diesen zu bemoosen. Bis auf Rohrunterseite kann ich auch noch "Wallförmig" vom Ufer beginnend das Erdrteich "anheben".
Planung für den Bachlauf : 
Oase Nautilus (mit 3000ltr die Stunde) welche einen Oase Aquammax 10000 speist. Dieser wird dann einen waagerecht verlegten Mühlstein in einem etwas grösseren Becken speisen. Hoffe das "Ausströmergebnis" enspricht meinen Vorstellungen .
Dann gehts "unterirdisch" zu einer Stufe wo das Wassser dann Wasserfallmässig ca 20cm tief in das nächste Becken fällt. 
Von dort dann ca 4,5 m (auf einer breite von 30-50cm flachem Bachlauf) ganz sachte fliessend in das letzte (grösste) Becken (ca 150x 150) welches ich "Pflanzenfiltermässig" begrünen wollte , abgesehen von einem "Durchlaufstrom in einer breite von 20cm  welcher wurzel und pflanzenfrei gehalten wird.Von dort soll das ganze dann sanft gen Teich fliessen und diesen über einen ca 10cm Wasserfall wieder erreichen.  
Den eigentlichen Bachlauf wollte hatte ich mit "blanker Folienoptik abgedeckt mit Ufermatte"  geplant und darin diverse bemooste Feldsteine. Hatte in meiner bisherigen "Teichlaufbahn" eigentlich immer das Problem das sowohl steinige als auch Betonläufe und ebenso reine Folienläufe immer sehr gern mit Algen bewachsen waren und somit stetig gereinigt werden mussten. 
Postet doch hier mal ein paar Links wo man Eure Bachläufe sehen kann. Habe mit dem ganzen Projekt noch nicht angefangen (und werde auch erst Ende Juli damit beginnen) und kann somit noch massig Input umsetzen  

Yooo hier ist viel Vorstellungskraft und Fantasie gefragt aber da das ganze erst in meinem Kopf funktioniert kann ich somit auch noch nicht mit Bildern dienen. 

Freue mich trotzdem über Verbesserungsvorschläge,Tips und Meinungen von allen die das geschriebene auch Fantasietechnisch nachvollziehen können.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Servus Dirk

Mit der Kiefer als Wasserrinne, weiß net .... wird sowas über den Winter net undicht (Frostsprengung) 

Schaut aber bestimmt gut aus


----------



## Stoer (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Hallo Dirk,

20 Stck __ Sonnenbarsche entfernen, das heißt dann 25000 l Wasser ablassen, oder ?


----------



## baddie (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Hi Helmut, hi Peter, 

Naja mit der Kiefer wollen wir mal schauen wie das funktioniert. Filter und somit Wasser werden ja eh ab Oktober abgeschaltet und evtl. werde ich das Stück dann sogar trocken im Unterstand lagern. Versuch macht klug aber ich hoffe einfach was in Bayern (habe sowas mal im Bayrischen Wald in gross gesehen ) funktioniert müsste doch hier auch klappen 
Ist für mich zur Zeit jedenfalls die favorisierte Variante um das hässliche graue Rohr zu ersetzen. Ist dann ja auch nur ein 2m Stück und lässt sich einfach austauschen bzw. bewegen. 
Schaun mer mal 

Fotos und Erfahrungsbericht folgen natürlich. Kann aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis ich das Projekt anfange. 

@Peter : 25000 liter Wasser ablassen ? Niemals. Ich gehe mit dir ne Wette ein das ich mind. 15 von diesen Kollegen innerhalb von 2 Stunden lebend gefangen habe 
Noch sinds ja alle ein wenig träge, gut geballt im Schwarm fast immer an einer bestimmten Stelle und sehr sehr neugierig 
Am nächsten sonnigen Wochenende werde ich dann mal (die bereits an der Stelle liegende) __ Senke mal anreissen 
Darunter liegt bereits ein ca 1,5m x 1m grosses Fliegengitter welches dann im folgenden Versuch "Schleppnetzmässig gen Ufer gezogen wird. 
Bin da sehr optimistisch denn ich hatte ja im vergangenen Jahr genug Möglichkeit den Sonnenbraschfang bei mir zu üben. Weit über  200 Jungtiere und die 3 Alttiere sind mittlerweile


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*



baddie schrieb:


> zwar 0 Resonanz aber ich mach hier trotzdem weiter.



Mach dir nix draus Dirk!

Dein Teich sieht sehr schön aus und entwickelt sich doch auch gut 
Viele schauen halt nur die Bilder an...


----------



## baddie (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus Dirk!
> 
> Dein Teich sieht sehr schön aus und entwickelt sich doch auch gut
> Viele schauen halt nur die Bilder an...



Hi D...... 

yoo und was die Entwicklung betrifft sieht es nun ein paar Tage viel viel grüner aus aber Resonanz ist doch förderlich wenn es um die weitere Dokumentierung geht 

Antworten viel fällt es (mir als Cam eher für "Kiddie Bilder" Benutzer anstatt jede "kleinigkeit im Garten fotografierer" ) leichter am Ball zu bleiben als wenn zig Leute zwar schauen aber nichts schreiben. 

Meine Madame hat übrigens sämtliche Deiner Geschenke vom TT erfrieren lassen :evil
Ich bin ja ausserhalb des Teichzaunes nur der Pflanzenlieferer *Hände in Unschuld wasch* 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Hi Dirk,
habe mir rasch Deine 2 Alben angeschaut.
Dir geht es wie uns, momentan ist noch nicht wirklich was an Pflanzen hoch, es geht erst langsam los. Bin mal gespannt auf Deine Vegetation, sagen wir mal, in 2 Monaten 
Und Du hast natürlich Recht, viele schauen rein, die wenigsten lassen mal ein paar Worte fallen. Dies ist jedoch nicht nur in Deinem thread so.... 
Die Buchs, welche wir von euch geschenkt bekommen haben, sind schon 1x getrimmt und gedeihen prächtig.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns in diesem Sommer, entweder an eurem oder an unserem Teich.
Ein schönes WE und Petri heil wünsche ich DIr!


----------



## baddie (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

....und wieder ist ein Jahr rum 

Also den Einlauf vom Filter habe ich jetzt mit nem Eichenstamm gemacht. Kiefer war nicht in den Gebieten die wir vom Förster zugewiesen bekamen.

Alles wächst und gedeiht und wenn nicht nach dem 1. Schnappschuss der Akku schlapp gemacht hätte (wird nich wirklich oft genutz die Cam) würde ich noch das ein oder andere  Foto hier zeigen. 

Naja Sumpfdotterblumenblüte ist gerade am abklingen aber dafür bewegen sich nu endlich meine beiden Seerosen gen Oberfläche und auch mein Wasserhahnenfuss beginnt zu blühen (diesmal auch in der Flachwasserzone  ) . 
Richtig klasse wird es wenn die Massen an Sumpfvergissmeinicht und auch die "gefühlten" Trilliarden von Schwanenblumen ihre Blüte haben. 
Tannenwedel,Sumpfschwertlilie, __ Hecht und __ Pfeilkraut sind bereits ebenso über der Wasseroberfläche wie auch der __ Igelkolben oder die __ Wasserminze. Sorgen mach ich mir um meinen __ Froschlöffel denn da tut sich noch gar nichts. 

__ Sonnenbarsche habe ich KOMPLETT rausgefangen  und auch sind die Goldies kpl. (bis auf Madame ihren Liebling) raus aus dem Teich. Geduld,2 Kescher und eine __ Senke haben ganze Arbeit geleistet 

10 __ Moderlieschen für das Bacheinlaufgefäss (1500 Liter) sind "in Arbeit" und in den grossen Teich kommen demnächst noch ein paar schöne rote und blaue Fischchen vom Werner´. 
Ferner bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht auch noch 2-3 Krebse und ein paar Teichmuscheln einbringe. 
Die Wasserwerte und der kpl. Verzicht auf UVC reizen mich doch arg es doch ein 2. Mal mit diesen Kollgen  zu versuchen 

Kopfzerbrechen bereiten mir zur Zeit aber alle meine Gräser. Da tut sich nämlich noch gar nichts. Weder bei meinem "Schattenbringer" der Elefantengrashecke noch regen sich das Pampas,Zebra und Lampenputzergars aund auch mein "grün/weisse" Schilfgewächs zeigt bisher 0 neuen Austrieb. Ist das normal oder ist es einfach noch zu früh ? 

Foddos folgen, versprochen


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Hi Dirk.

Deine Schilderung über deinen Pflanzenwuchs lassen mich neidisch drein schauen.  

Sumpfdotter habe ich bisher noch gar nicht bei mir gesehen, scheint wohl gänzlich eingegangen zu sein. Aber die Teichgräser wachsen, wenn auch langsam. Dieses Jahr wachsen auch endlich __ Froschlöffel, und __ Hechtkraut. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass sie schon 2 Jahre drin stehen und jetzt erst wirklich wachsen. Und nachdem wir einen Teil der Fadenalgen abgesammelt haben, sehe ich jetzt auch ein paar Blätter an den Seerosen, die in Richtung Sonne treiben. 

Und Fotos würde ich auch gerne sehen...


----------



## baddie (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Bilder von heute hab ich mal in meinem Album hinterlegt. 

Werde das ganze bis zum Wochenende noch mit Detailbildern vervollständigen....so denn gewünscht


----------



## baddie (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

grmpf ich würde ja gern noch Bilder nachliefern aber ich bekomm dies Jahr einfach mein Wasser nicht klar. UW Pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt, alle anderen Pflanzen auch, Fische sind auch keine dazu gekommen und auch der Filter läuft seit März wieder durchgängig 24/7 

Bis kurz nach der kletzten Filterreinigung war das Wasser klar. Dann kam hier der kurze grosse Regen (3 Tage) und dann die kurze aber dafür richtige  Hitze ,,,,,


----------



## Doc (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus*

Hi, das wird schon ... Geduld  ... UVC haste auch an oder aus? ... Neues Leuchtmittel? ... Wobei, wenn Deine Unterwasserpflanzen etc. wachsen  ... solltest die nicht zwingend brauchen.


----------

